# Medusa hat



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

The author said she made 70 snakes on the brother 250. That's all she wrote. Do you have any more details or suggestions on how to create this. Thank you.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

First...Brother didn't make a 250....so it was either made on a Brother 230/260/270 ....
Looks like she made a basic stockinette cap first......Her snakes look to be I-cords.....with increased stitches at the heads.....Then hand stitched the snakes to the cap.....
Note: The I-cords can be done 2 ways....main bed with ribber....tubular knitting.......or....single bed.....and then you would have to sew the opening closed for the length of the snake...


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That's different - a bit scarey!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> That's different - a bit scarey!!


Oh, I'm with you here, it's given me the creeps.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

The author would be me. The foundation was crocheted from a Lion Brand pattern for a wig, on their site.

The snakes were knit on my Brother 260 bulky, and the directions from Ravelry are here:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RuthFromOhio/medusa-for-halloween

Also, here's a Photoshopped photo of me wearing it. It should REALLY give you the creeps. ;-)

Glad you liked it. Have fun.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't have a knitting machine but that is one awesome hat/wig!!!


----------



## JulieW8 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well - that's interesting! :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What an image


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Ruth from Ohio. Nice to meet you. I love your medusa hat. Great job!


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

I looked all over ravelry before posting here and couldn't find it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the hat in your avatar too. Cool hat for Halloween, My 26 year old daughter would love it.

Steve in PA



RuthFromOhio said:


> The author would be me. The foundation was crocheted from a Lion Brand pattern for a wig, on their site.
> 
> The snakes were knit on my Brother 260 bulky, and the directions from Ravelry are here:
> 
> ...


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!
I need one also. Reason enough to learn how to use my knitting machine.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Oh, I'm with you here, it's given me the creeps.


For Betty and Sue that are non-resident of US.... In the US, we're approaching the week of Halloween. Maybe, that's what the OP's reason for knitting this hat. It's supposed to be creeeepy (^_^). ... LOL...

In a matter of fact, I've been seeing alot of Halloween knitted projects lately. They're fun. I myself, knitted a few pumpkin and wild berry hats for my nephew and friends' kids & grandkids. They just love them. The girls like the wild berry hats rather than the pumpkins.


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Tallie9 said:


> First...Brother didn't make a 250....so it was either made on a Brother 230/260/270 ....
> Looks like she made a basic stockinette cap first......Her snakes look to be I-cords.....with increased stitches at the heads.....Then hand stitched the snakes to the cap.....
> Note: The I-cords can be done 2 ways....main bed with ribber....tubular knitting.......or....single bed.....and then you would have to sew the opening closed for the length of the snake...


You can make and I-cord without having to close it. Knit in one direction, slip the other. You can use from 3 to 5 stitches with this method.


----------



## NogginKnits (Mar 13, 2011)

Way to go Ruth! What a freaky hat. I'm it would be the perfect hat for some tweeners! By the way, that does not look like you in that picture~!


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

30Knitter said:


> You can make and I-cord without having to close it. Knit in one direction, slip the other. You can use from 3 to 5 stitches with this method.


Your right...Don't know what I was thinking..


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 21, 2013)

That is great. Amazing what this group can do.


----------

